

Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs for Startups - honestea
http://blog.nextjump.com/post/55896569215/maslows-hierarchy-of-needs-updated

======
g2grape
Pretty bold claim:

"At Next Jump we say: 'We use business as a platform to build people of higher
character.' When we got this right, our turnover in engineers went from 40%
down to 1% and has held steady for nearly 18 months."

~~~
zachrose
Can turnover be expressed as a percentage? Wouldn't the more appropriate
measure be length of time at the company?

~~~
rspitzer
Generally, I think it can be calculated as a percentage, though length of time
is also valid -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Turnover_%28employ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Turnover_%28employment%29#Calculation)

------
mechatronic
Why is this on the front page? I guess you can take any insight from a first
year business textbook, slap "start up" after it and get instant credibility.

    
    
      - Adam Smith's division of labor for startups!
      - Henry Fayol's 14 principles of management for startups!
      - Elton Mayo's office lighting for startups!
      - Doug McGregor's Theory X/Y for startups!
      - Porter's 5 forces for startups!
      - FW Taylor's scientific management for startups!
    

Feel free to use these original titles in your next posting

:)

